
Marble Machine: Music instrument using 2000 marbles by Swedish band Wintergatan - Geekette
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q
======
DrScump
AniMusic envisioned a similar concept (animated film):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyCIpKAIFyo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyCIpKAIFyo)

